# Recommending a dry food?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Usually to people that don't want to feed raw, I say ToTW is a good option that isn't too pricey.. but with the Diamond stuff going on now, I don't want to tell people it's a good option any more.. what is a similarly priced, good quality food? I do recommend Acana and Orijen too, but they are not in the same price range as ToTW.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You can't tell me that Acana is that expensive there, hell it's made in Alberta for gods sake. I pay 35.99 for the 15lb bag of grasslands or 66..99 for the 30lb bag and as far as I'm concerned it lasts way longer then the TOTW. I'm sure were paying import costs on top of this so what are the costs there?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I suggest Wellness Core and Blue Buffalo Wilderness or Freedom. Mostly because they are at petsmart and that's the main place to buy petfood here. Taste of the wild is sold at a small feed store here, I used to feed Avery this before going raw, it runs 46.99 for a 30 pound bag. Avery couldn't eat Blue Buffalo cuz everything contained chicken which she is allergic too. But a relative has her pets on it and they are doing amazing. They were switched from Nutro to that and seen a major different.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just paid $70 for a 30lb bag of Wellness Core Ocean at Petco. I don't pay that for Orijen, and I believe Orijen is a better food.

I would suggest Acana or maybe Canidae Pure if it is true they have their own plant now.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I always used to recommend Canidae, until they went and switched formulas. But the pure elements looks good, and if they are separating from Diamond that would be even better. Earthborn is in the same price range as TOTW, a little cheaper at my store actually, so that might be one to recommend. Before Grain was also an affordable food back when I fed it to my cats, don't know much about Merrick as a company though.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Nutrisource or Earthborn Holistic


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Usually to people that don't want to feed raw, I say ToTW is a good option that isn't too pricey.. but with the Diamond stuff going on now, I don't want to tell people it's a good option any more.. what is a similarly priced, good quality food? I do recommend Acana and Orijen too, but they are not in the same price range as ToTW.


For American or Canadian residents?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Both... but more Canadian I guess. Grain free, or at least 32% protein/20% fat- majority coming from meat (ie, no pea protein). Reputable company.

Acana is around $80 for a $30lb bag here, or $20-25 for a 5lb bag.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll look into Wellness Core for sure! I really do not like Blue Buffalo as a company.. a few recalls but more importantly I hate their damn life source bits.. I know of so many dogs that pick them out/refuse to eat them.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My dog food guy is no longer selling TOTW (because stores in the area cannot get it shipped to them anymore) and he instead is switching people to Earthborn Holistic or Nature's Variety Instinct (esp their LID's which are a little lower in protein). 

I feed Abbie Earthborn and love it


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Depends on whether they want grain inclusive or not. I would check out nutri-source and pure vita, they both come in grain free options as well and are reasonably priced.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Both... but more Canadian I guess. Grain free, or at least 32% protein/20% fat- majority coming from meat (ie, no pea protein). Reputable company.
> 
> Acana is around $80 for a $30lb bag here, or $20-25 for a 5lb bag.


Dr. Tims Pursuit 30/20 or Momentum 35/25
Annamaet Ultra 32/20
Red Paw Perform 32
Inukshuk Pro 30/25


These 5 foods are the best on the market. I could give you more if less than 20% fat is ok. All these are 90% plus protein from animal sources.

Nutrisource 30/20 and 32/21 are also good but not in the same league.

Do you have very demanding nutritional needs in mind? That's what it sounds like.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Are those available here? I've never seen any of those instore. I like the look of Horizon Legacy and Back to Basics, not sure of prices though.. I'll have to go look at a few pet stores and write some prices down..


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Heres another canadian brand to check out, not sure of the pricing though
Welcome to Holistic Blend - Holistic Blend


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Are those available here? I've never seen any of those instore. I like the look of Horizon Legacy and Back to Basics, not sure of prices though.. I'll have to go look at a few pet stores and write some prices down..


Back to Basics is a good one but it has isolated proteins, not whole proteins and it is nose-bleeding expensive even here. Inukshuk is based in Canada. Awesome products also make 26%. I know guys that ship pallets to the US.

I know there are 3 Annamaet Distribtors in Canada. Red Paw and Dr. Tim's should be available there.

These are professional foods by and large, go to the websites. You will be shocked how reasonable they are when sold by trainers and racers. I have friends in Toronto that buy 40lbs of that Annamaet for $54 from a team that is a dealer.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Caty M said:


> Usually to people that don't want to feed raw, I say ToTW is a good option that isn't too pricey.. but with the Diamond stuff going on now, I don't want to tell people it's a good option any more.. what is a similarly priced, good quality food? I do recommend Acana and Orijen too, but they are not in the same price range as ToTW.


In looking over the thread I didn't see whether or not there was a reference to grainless. 

Also, when recommending dry food, are you keeping in mind that the food that is "pricier" at the check out may in fact be the best value because you are feeding less of it? 

For example, I can get a 28 lbs bag of EVO Turkey Chicken (grainless) for under $60 locally. My GSPs are on 2 1/2 cups/daily. A couple of years back when I was feeding a lesser quality kibble to #1 dog, he was getting 4 cups/day & he still looked too skinny. Problem solved when we switched to the EVO.

FWIW,


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Isn't NV Instinct expensive? I'm trying to decide if I want to switch off of TOTW because of Diamond, but I don't want to downgrade actual ingredients and we can't afford to pay much more. I like Instinct a lot but was wondering on price...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How in the hell does Acana/ Orijen charge so much more for their food when it's made there and I pay less and have to I'm sure pay an import fee, if I were u people I'd be up in arms and writing some emails to the company....Not sure what my new adoptee's will be doing as this is the food I said she had to eat as this is what she is eating now.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Maxy24 said:


> Isn't NV Instinct expensive? I'm trying to decide if I want to switch off of TOTW because of Diamond, but I don't want to downgrade actual ingredients and we can't afford to pay much more. I like Instinct a lot but was wondering on price...


You could try Earthborn Holistic. Similar in price to TOTW, manufactured by Midwestern Pet foods.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I really like Nature's Logic. They don't use any synthetic chemicals to replicate vitamins and that is important to me. My cat has done great on it, too. I haven't fed it to a dog yet. Also, not sure if it's in Canada or not but check it out!

Nature's Logic


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> How in the hell does Acana/ Orijen charge so much more for their food when it's made there and I pay less and have to I'm sure pay an import fee, if I were u people I'd be up in arms and writing some emails to the company....Not sure what my new adoptee's will be doing as this is the food I said she had to eat as this is what she is eating now.


I agree, I don't pay that much for it here in Alabama. I was shocked Wellness cost so much. I am looking at new foods to rotate and have Earthborn, NV Instict, Wellness Core and Back to Basics on the list. So far all cost more than Orijen except for Earthborn. I was planning on TOTW, but I am going to hold off on that. I may just stick with Orijen and Acana and rotate formulas.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd definitely take a look at NutriSource. It has a good track record with a straightforward ingredient list at a reasonable price. The 28/18 protein/fat percentages hit a sweet spot for many dogs IMO. Their web site shows that it's sold in several places in Calgary. Nutrisource Super Premium Pet Foods


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

For a budget, I recommend Earthborn. Here it is actually cheaper than TOTW and I like it a lot more than TOTW, I don't trust Diamond. 

For a little more play in budget, I recommend Acana or Orjin or Evo (don't know a whole lot about evo, but I've heard great things about it, I'm still learning about it.)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am suggesting, in my area, Earthborn for people who don,t have a large budget. If they don't need grainfree, I suggest EB as well as Annamaet.

FYI, Canidae just announced their plans for their own plant, it's going to take awhile before they're up and running.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

NotAChampionFan said:


> Dr. Tims Pursuit 30/20 or Momentum 35/25
> Annamaet Ultra 32/20
> Red Paw Perform 32
> Inukshuk Pro 30/25
> ...



Not one of those foods is sold near me, so I looked up buying online. The shipping is outrageous at everyone online place I found that sold them. I would like to try the Red Paw Perform. I like the idea of a performance food that is not chicken based. But they really need to get with this free shipping over a certain amount or flat rate shipping that so many other places use! They want $28.29 for shipping on top of $50 for the food.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Right now I'm feeding Earthborn and rotate with Native. I've had good results consistently with both foods and no recalls that I know of. I do order both online as I get better pricing online for the Earthborn and Native is not sold anywhere near me. All my dogs can eat either food w/o issue and it is hard to find a food that all 9 dogs can eat and do well on.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I am suggesting, in my area, Earthborn for people who don,t have a large budget. If they don't need grainfree, I suggest EB as well as Annamaet.
> 
> FYI, Canidae just announced their plans for their own plant, it's going to take awhile before they're up and running.


The new Canidae foods will be in the stores in a few weeks. If you can get the Annamaet GF's in NH you should try them. They are some of the best on the market, if not the best. The on-line sellers are taking advantage of the demand, so it makes more sense to buy local. Salcha is $53 for 30lbs in my area.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> Not one of those foods is sold near me, so I looked up buying online. The shipping is outrageous at everyone online place I found that sold them.  I would like to try the Red Paw Perform. I like the idea of a performance food that is not chicken based. But they really need to get with this free shipping over a certain amount or flat rate shipping that so many other places use! They want $28.29 for shipping on top of $50 for the food.


Dr. Tim's is on Pet Flow with free shipping. I would not recommend any of those 30-type foods for your Frenchies though. They will blow up. All those companies sell dialed-down foods that are better for them. Did you have other dogs in mind?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

NotAChampionFan said:


> Dr. Tim's is on Pet Flow with free shipping. I would not recommend any of those 30-type foods for your Frenchies though. They will blow up. All those companies sell dialed-down foods that are better for them. Did you have other dogs in mind?


That food is chicken based. I want one that is not chicken based like the Red Paw Perform. I have 9 dogs. My Greyhounds need performance foods to keep on weight. 

My Frenchie does fine on Performance foods, doesn't need it, but can eat it w/o issue. He is not a normal Frenchie. He runs, goes hiking, swims, etc. And my Boston is way more active than him too and is also fine on Performance foods, although right now they are both on Earthborn and doing fine.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> That food is chicken based. I want one that is not chicken based like the Red Paw Perform. I have 9 dogs. My Greyhounds need performance foods to keep on weight.
> 
> My Frenchie does fine on Performance foods, doesn't need it, but can eat it w/o issue. He is not a normal Frenchie. He runs, goes hiking, swims, etc. And my Boston is way more active than him too and is also fine on Performance foods, although right now they are both on Earthborn and doing fine.


See if a store that stocks Fromm can help you, Fromm & Redpaw have a close relationship I hear, but that food has chicken in it as well.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

NotAChampionFan said:


> See if a store that stocks Fromm can help you, Fromm & Redpaw have a close relationship I hear, but that food has chicken in it as well.


Thanks. I don't mind chicken, just prefer something that isn't since just about all performance foods are chicken based. I can get raw chicken cheap and add it several times a week so would prefer a food that is based with a different animal protein. 

I normally use Native Level 3 and have been very happy with this food if I'm going to feed a chicken based food.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you're getting hosed for Acana. I pay $64 for 30lbs of Acana Pacifica, and $75 for 30lbs of Orijen 6 fish. I buy at Global Pet Foods. $80 is WAYYYY too much for Acana!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If I still fed kibble I would be using either Acana, Orijen, or Nature's Variety. I think those rank at the top of my list.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

NotAChampionFan said:


> Dr. Tims Pursuit 30/20 or Momentum 35/25
> Annamaet Ultra 32/20
> Red Paw Perform 32
> Inukshuk Pro 30/25
> ...



LOL WOW!! Claybuster is back with a vengeance.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Deaf Dogs said:


> I think you're getting hosed for Acana. I pay $64 for 30lbs of Acana Pacifica, and $75 for 30lbs of Orijen 6 fish. I buy at Global Pet Foods. $80 is WAYYYY too much for Acana!


Where in AB do you live? I'm in Calgary but admittedly I don't really shop around for prices.. since I feed raw. That's just what I've seen at my local pet boutique.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I live near Red Deer. Global Pet Foods has the best prices here.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Both... but more Canadian I guess. Grain free, or at least 32% protein/20% fat- majority coming from meat (ie, no pea protein). Reputable company.
> 
> Acana is around $80 for a $30lb bag here, or $20-25 for a 5lb bag.


Holy cr** Acana is $80 in Alberta? Isn't it made just down the road from you? Here it's $64.
Anyway, here are some good alternatives for Canadians at or around what you'd like.

Grain Inclusive:
Canine Plus Lifetime Performance
First Mate Classic Performance
Genesis Performance
Horizon Complete

Grain Free
Canine Plus Wholesome Blend Red Meat Turf
Canine Plus Wholesome Blend Feather & Fowl
Horizon Legacy
Go Fit+Free

Then there are the other usual suspects like Fromm, NutriSource and Back To Basics.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Holy cr** Acana is $80 in Alberta? Isn't it made just down the road from you? Here it's $64.
> Anyway, here are some good alternatives for Canadians at or around what you'd like.
> 
> Grain Inclusive:
> ...


I found it in London for 67 a bag. Acana Pacifica - it's what my boyfriends family now feeds their dog. Was on Eagle Pack before .... lots of corn and rice.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My mom's dog was eating 4Health until this latest recall. If getting decent food at a decent price is an issue Hi-Tek Naturals and Healthwise both look pretty good. Mom's dog is going to be eating Hi-Tek from now on - assuming she likes it of course.


----------

